# brát si míru na máry



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
nerozumím té větě.
Kdysi tu cvičil undergroundový potěr, dnes si mládež brala míru na máry sama.
Brát si míru?
Máry: bier?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Brát si míru - prendere le misure.
Máry - ano, bier. Ale vůbec tomu nerozumím.  

Možná by to mohlo znamenat "dělat něco životu nebezpečného", "ohrožovat svůj život". "Brát někomu míru na rakev" znamená přeneseně "naznačovat, že ten člověk už dlouho žít nebude".

Další možnost: "Máry" byl dřívější slangový název německých marek (DM). Ale taky mi to nedává smysl. 

Snad někdo vymyslí něco geniálního.


----------



## parolearruffate

Nemohlo třeba znamenat: dřív mladež riskovala život s militantnostem v undergroundovým prostředí, ted' riskuje s pivem... ?
No, uvidím... děkuju


----------



## Tom.K.

Možná to znamená něco jako, že dřív byla mládež ohrožována skutečnými problémy, nyní se ohrožuje sama svým chováním? 

Ale nevím.


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Nemohlo třeba znamenat: dřív mladež riskovala život s militantnostem v undergroundovým prostředí, ted' riskuje s pivem... ?
> No, uvidím... děkuju


S pivem?  Máry (CZ) - bier (EN) - Bier (DE) - pivo (CZ)? 
Máry - la bara, pokud to nebylo jasné. 

Můžeš nám vysvětlit, k čemu se vztahuje "tu"?


> Kdysi *tu* cvičil undergroundový potěr, dnes si mládež brala míru na máry sama.


A proč je v druhé části věty minulý čas? Znamená to, že "dnes" znamená "tento den" a ne "v této době? Můžeš popsat, co se předtím stalo?


----------



## parolearruffate

Tu... je to hospoda.
Je tam minulý čas protože minulý čas je čas vypravění. V tom časti romanu se popisuje právě tu hospodu.


----------



## .Lola.

Já bych řekla, že to Jana trefila. Brát si míru na máry je podle mě totéž, jako brát si míru na rakev. Tedy zahrávat si s něčím, co může špatně dopadnout, zkracovat si život nezodpovědným nebo nebezpečným jednáním.
Asi by se hodilo znát kontext (klidně i několik vět před i za). Takhle těžko někdo něco kloudného vymyslí.
Šlo by to chápat tak, že dřív mládež (undergroundovou) ničil režim  a dnes se ničí sama tím, že pije a potlouká se po hospodách? (Snad jsem to nepochopila špatně. Jde o underground z doby před rokem 1989?)


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, myslím že Jana a .Lola mají pravdu. To je určitě jako Brát si míru na rakev. Děkuju moc...
Laura


----------

